

Incanter 1.5.0 has been released - alexott
http://data-sorcery.org/2013/06/09/incanter-1-5-0-has-been-released/

======
alexott
Incanter is a Clojure-based, R-like statistical computing and graphics
environment for the JVM. More information is on
[http://incanter.org/](http://incanter.org/)

